# Online Electricians' Game



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's a fun game I came across tonight. Kinda fun, and a little cornball at the same time.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

i had some time on my hands a while ago.. and found that game, probably by one of the earlier FLIR threads.... it does help show what you can do with a camera like that - I just dont have an extra $10k

~Matt


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats pretty neat, I like how you can pinpoint overheated bearings and hot spots in motors or switchgear.


----------



## Jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for sharing it.  I will definitely try it.


----------



## Sparkyprentice (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry, I can't subject myself to any new games until I get this Wii thing figured out.:001_huh:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I tried to IR the flying pigs, but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> i had some time on my hands a while ago.. and found that game, probably by one of the earlier FLIR threads.... it does help show what you can do with a camera like that - I just dont have an extra $10k
> 
> ~Matt


We lease them for around $265 a month quite often. 36 month lease, you own it at the end for $1. Now a days we get guys in to units, with full level 1 training for under $7500.

JJ


----------

